# UP Aqua inline atomizer vs Rex's CO2 reactor



## ryu1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Which one of them diffuse co2 better? Currently using an atomizer in a 40Gal tank. Inline atomizer looks better but I don't mind having a pvc pipe.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Will it also depends if you like to have a 7-up look in you tank . You can look into a 10in house filter witch would work out for a small tank.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=110100

I use a 20in with 1in ports house filter for my 110g tank and I get 100% diffusion of co2 and no 7-up look


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Do the reactor. Diffusers get old quick.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

The atomizer will need cleaning an best to have 2 while one soaks to be clean the other will be on-line {every couple of months}
A good reactor will last a long time.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I tried one of the Atomizers early on, and it started to leak and almost fell apart. Scary, considering its position in the system. Also, cleaning them in alternating fashion gets old quickly, since they go inline with your canister filter, and it isn't necessarily painless to disconnect and reconnect them all the time.

I'd go with a reactor, or, if you want small bubbles, a little water pump inside your tank. If your canister can handle it, turning it into a reactor can also work nicely.


----------



## ryu1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks. If the inline atomizer requires cleaning from time to time, it is not something I wanna do plus the potential leak. So far the atomizer from gla works pretty well but I think the reactor is the way to go, maybe I will just add an additional reactor in the manifold.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

i use both in conjunction 
i react my diffuser


----------



## ryu1 (Aug 26, 2011)

willknowitall said:


> i use both in conjunction
> i react my diffuser


You mean you put the diffuser inside the reactor? Is it necessary or it would make the co2 dissolve even better?


----------



## BigBadBurrow (Sep 14, 2010)

I use a inline diffuser from Up and works great, had it in for almost a year now and is still giving a fine mist of bubble and has never leaked. I used a reactor before that and it was killing the flow from my filter, which was why I switch to the inline.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

ryu1 said:


> You mean you put the diffuser inside the reactor? Is it necessary or it would make the co2 dissolve even better?


i run an inline atomizer thru a reation chamber
no 7 up from diffuser in tank
no issues with flow, bubble rate, gas pockets, noise from reactor
full diffusion and very fast diffusion


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

BigBadBurrow said:


> I use a inline diffuser from Up and works great,


Is that an Up aqua brand?


GLA was out of stock of intank atomizer. I bought from HK seller last night from e--bay.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I am playing with co2 in my 17g right now. Started with a Rex reactor ($15 in parts, 3 days running around to find them). Worked well but was taking up too much space for me.

Switched to an UpAqua in-line atomizer (eBay from US-based seller, ~$24, 3 day ship). Works well, but takes a while to get reved up (my co2 line is tooo long) and requires ~35psi working pressure. Putting a check valve close to the atomizer should fix the rev-up time. I have been using 2 UpAquas for the last year+ and never had to clean them.

There are some discussions on whether 'mist' co2 gets absorbed better by plants then the 100%-dissolved co2. I personally do not know and cannot really tell the difference.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

OVT said:


> Switched to an UpAqua in-line atomizer (eBay from US-based seller, ~$24, 3 day ship). Works well, but takes a while to get reved up (my co2 line is tooo long) and requires ~35psi working pressure. Putting a check valve close to the atomizer should fix the rev-up time. I have been using 2 UpAquas for the last year+ and never had to clean them.


Thanks for the post.

This is my first time to use atomizer. For years Ive been using mini hagen w/ glass diffuser place below it. I have a very good result with this method. The only problem is when the Hagen filter suction cups starts to come off from the glass or the debris start to accumulate at the bottom. The CO2 can easily escape without being chopped by impellers.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

inkslinger said:


> Will it also depends if you like to have a 7-up look in you tank . You can look into a 10in house filter witch would work out for a small tank.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=110100
> 
> I use a 20in with 1in ports house filter for my 110g tank and I get 100% diffusion of co2 and no 7-up look


Where did you find the house filter the only one I have been able to find with 1" tpt is 75$ and I need one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

The key to finding them is knowing what they are called: took me a while...

Do a search on 'whole house filter' and you find a ton. GL.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol that's how I found the one I did. How much was yours? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

